# Why is Jimmy not playing??



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I believe other than Nash and Barbosa he is the 3rd guy on this team that can actually create his own shot. We need some scoring in the 4th quarter in close games like last night and Jimmy can do that. He did it in the playoffs last year. I just don't understand why a scrappy vet like him is not playing at all. Can someone help me understand this?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I found myself asking the same question. Only thing I can come up with is that the coach is still tinkering with line-ups until he finds a balance between the starters and bench that can close out games.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't know. But what I do no is he ain't liking it. If there's ever a knock on Jimmy Jackson, it's that he can't handle having a reduced role. I hate to trade a guy who was monumental to us last year and will be strong in the playoffs, but if they aren't playing him it could end up an ugly situation.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

^^ Exactly. He has to be playing to be happy. And he should be playing for us. Why he isn't is beyond me.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

He should because in the 4th he creates his own basket one way or another. He also rebounds and we do not get that every night.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I personally think he should be in the starting 5. 


He needs to play with Nash, and Marion and it helps his game alot.


PG - Nash
SG - Bell
SF - Jackson
PF - Marion
C - Kurt

That would be a better, experienced lineup.


----------



## Cabra (Nov 11, 2005)

He probably should have been in the game at the end since we needed all the experience we could get. Raja, Boris and James are going to be good but right now they don't have the experience to compete with teams like the Pistons in a close finish.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, so far, Jimmy has been struggling to find his shot out on the floor, the first couple games he didn't produce at all. Of course, I'd rather have had him in than Pat Burke in the first quarter, and I'd have liked to see Nash-Barbosa-Raja-Jackson-Marion for at least part of the 4th quarter, but I can understand why he wasn't in there.

No production? Just better to have James Jones out there, or Barbosa, or Diaw, or somebody that *is* producing. As soon as Jimmy finds his stroke out there though... he needs some minutes.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Cabra said:


> He probably should have been in the game at the end since we needed all the experience we could get. Raja, Boris and James are going to be good but right now they don't have the experience to compete with teams like the Pistons in a close finish.


Welcome to the board, Cabra! It's awesome to see these Suns fans heading to bbb.net. We need to make this place the coolest Suns forum on the net. 

And I agree, Jackson is big when the game is on the line. We also need to remember that older guys are not the type to just come in when they are hot. They need minutes to "get on". I also think he should start, although our defense would take a hit. Nash, Jackson, Diaw, Marion, Thomas is what I would go with. Then you bring Raja in to go after the guy who's hot early, you bring Barbosa in to scorebring Jones in to score. You leave Diaw in while Nash takes a break. I don't think those guys should ever be off the floor at the same time. I was dissapointed in D'Antoni's decisions this last game, but I have faith in him that he'll continue to learn.


----------



## Cabra (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks ShuHanGuanYu. I hope coach D and Jimmy aren't having a problem.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Is he getting any playing time at all?

He was monumental in the playoffs last year with his scoring and experience, and I would hate to waste him on the bench....I wonder what D'Antoni is thinking...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Eddie House can't create his own shot?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hehe, Eddie House has never had a problem creating his own shot. Jimmy relies on Nash or Diaw for shots a lot more than House, but Jackson can hit with a hand in his face. They use House because he's simply faster on the break. He's more scrappy, and usually has a high PPG per 48M.

Now that Leandro's out, Jimmy will get time. This is his chance to play well enough to warrant coach staying with him after Leandro returns. He'll need to take minutes from House, Bell and Jones.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

JJ is getting OLLLLD he can't take starters minutes. Thats why he isn't starting.


----------

